# '69 awesome bus!! $1500(ish)!!



## barefootinbabylon (Jul 29, 2012)

So, i wish i knew how to post pics from my phone on here, then y'all would have pics to go with your lovely announcement. i stopped and talked to this guy who is selling a BAD ASS '69 BUS (don't know what 'make' it is - he said the engine was foreign, but interchangable with lots of different kinds of parts. It's got a table, cabinets, working stove, is a STICK SHIFT (aweesommme), and has ample room in the back for a bunch o' hippies, heads, dogs, and gear. like i said, i WISH i could upload pics, but... i can't :*( unfortunately... it's not a diesel (that was about my first question..), so no veggie conversion? Maybe?

So. This glorious thing is in Muskegon, MI; dude said he'd take as low as $1500, which would SUCK b/c he's apparently put a LOT of time and money into this thing. It is... glorious. Wow.Wow.Wowww.

I don't have a license (cuz i smoke too much weed, and get caughhht), so i can't outright drive it. i'm headed down to palenque for rainbows (after a loop of the U.$.), so... i wouldn't really be interested. But!! I thought of all y'all, and *hope* someone is interested... Hit me up if you got any questions...

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## Everymanalion (Jul 30, 2012)

You buy it, ill drive it and pitch in gas on the way down


----------



## DasDoktor (Jul 30, 2012)

If anyone would want me to, I am sure I could pitch in a few hundred dollars for something like this.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Aug 1, 2012)

> You buy it, ill drive it and pitch in gas on the way down


 
I don't want to buy it; i have about $3500 (after travelin' expenses, etc.) to convert to silver. Fukk the dollar, and fukk vehicles that take gas. Hahaha. I like hitchin'/bussin' it/etc. That's all i've ever really done, and esp. down in MX, C.A., S.A., buses are cheap as fukk, go everywhere, and many ppl don't have vehicles, so there are LOTS of options for transport. Just sayin' 



> If anyone would want me to, I am sure I could pitch in a few hundred dollars for something like this.


 
yah, man. i would totally throw down some money, just to help this guy (and some hippiez/nomads/gypsies/rainbow kids out. i'm gonna have a garage sale here shortly, with 25 yrs. of accumulated... stuff of my parents'/mine/my bro's, so... that should make up some money. money isn't a real big issue with me; i believe it's all fake anyways, so... it comes to me. live real cheap with the parents, work 60+ hrs for a couple months, then.. carry on, my wayward... son? 

Yeah. i'm gonna try to post this on the Rainbow kids thing on FB, too.. I'll let you know if i get responses.

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------

